
Machine Translates Brainwaves into Sentences - vinni2
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-52094111
======
vinni2
Link to the nature article
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41593-020-0608-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41593-020-0608-8)

